# My frogs seem to like to swim



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm always finding 2 of my Azureus in or around the water. 
One of them climbed up the water fall then hopped to the middle of the waterfall and jumped down into the water doing a belly plop lol
I was just pull out my phone to record the other one take a dip in the water. These two seem to be going in the water more than the others. I have been noticing duckweed tracked around the water feature. 
Yes it's safe and they can climb out. I've tested it a few times before even adding them.






So have you ever seen any PDFs that like to swim or spend time at the water feature?


----------



## C los7 (Sep 24, 2015)

Great looking tank.


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

That is a great looking tank. I did a water feature and my auratus like to hangout in the standing water sections of the waterfall. If they can safely get out it shouldn't be of concern as long as the water is clean.

When I was visiting Costa Rica the green & black auratus would hop into a stream or puddle sometimes when you approached.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

FrogTim said:


> That is a great looking tank. I did a water feature and my auratus like to hangout in the standing water sections of the waterfall. If they can safely get out it shouldn't be of concern as long as the water is clean.
> 
> When I was visiting Costa Rica the green & black auratus would hop into a stream or puddle sometimes when you approached.


I hope I get to visit the rainforest one day

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIII using tapatalk


----------



## kromar (Jun 6, 2015)

you push them into the water and then say they like to swim? to me it doesnt look like he likes it as fast as he tried to get out there....


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

kromar said:


> you push them into the water and then say they like to swim? to me it doesnt look like he likes it as fast as he tried to get out there....


That video was shot at a completely different time. It was shot whenever I first put the frog is in there.
noticing them being in the water and everything that was a week or so later.


Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIII using tapatalk


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

FrogTim said:


> That is a great looking tank. I did a water feature and my auratus like to hangout in the standing water sections of the waterfall. If they can safely get out it shouldn't be of concern as long as the water is clean.
> 
> When I was visiting Costa Rica the green & black auratus would hop into a stream or puddle sometimes when you approached.


A stream ? Really ? I've been observed C.R auratus in situ multiple times and never saw them jump to hide in water of any sort.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I would never recommend a construction like the one in this thread. I've personally...personal observation, had duckweed and it's filiments attributed to at least 2 frog deaths in my frog room. One was a metamorph and the other juvenile. Both entangled and drown.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Philsuma said:


> I would never recommend a construction like the one in this thread. I've personally...personal observation, had duckweed and it's filiments attributed to at least 2 frog deaths in my frog room. One was a metamorph and the other juvenile. Both entangled and drown.


These are nearly adults. I would never out young frogs in a setup like this

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIII using tapatalk


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

Philsuma
I saw the D. auratus jumping in a small stream(not a raging torrent, more of a slow trickle), into deep puddles and into the mud, which there was plenty of in Carara National Park, Costa Rica. The darts were easily seen since they would start hopping around when you got within 5 to 10 yards.

Not all the frogs would jump into a body of water but as I got closer to attempt pictures I noticed they would either hop away as far as they could or they would actually dive into the body of water and swim down. 

On the Caribbean side, the dart frogs would not do this they would merely hop away into the forest. These were a different frog, smaller, red body and blue legs. I think these were Strawberry Dart Frogs.


----------



## brendan0923 (Sep 15, 2014)

Nice video and tank, thanks for sharing! 

Sent from my LG-D415 using Tapatalk


----------

